# Fische in Salz Konservieren



## marius1987 (7. März 2010)

Hallo ich fahre im April an die Ostsee leider habe ich dort keine möglichkeiten meinen Fang einzufrieren daher möchte ich die Fische einsalzen um sie haltbar zu machen.

Jetzt möchte ich wissen ob sich dafür alle Fischarten eignen oder nur bestimmte und was kann ich mit den Fischen nach dem Salzen noch machen Räuchern, Braten, einlegen ist noch alles möglich ?


----------



## dukewolf (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fische in Salz Konservieren*

Kenne mich an der Ostsee nicht aus, aber sicher wären gewisse Infos sehr hilfreich.
Wie lange bleibst du?
Welche Unterkunft ?
Wie lang ist die Heimfahrt ?

Ohne Infos , keine richtige Antwort.


----------



## marius1987 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fische in Salz Konservieren*

Wir bleiben 3 tage und sind dort mit nem Wohnwagen, fahren ca. 3-4 std.


----------



## Sterni01 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fische in Salz Konservieren*

Kannst du dir keinen Gefrierwürfel mitnehmen ?
Dann bist du alle sorgen los !


----------



## marius1987 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fische in Salz Konservieren*

Ist das mit dem Salz also keine Gute idee ?


----------



## Wendeg48 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fische in Salz Konservieren*

Hallo Marius
Salzen kannst du Heringe problemlos Rezepturen im Rezeptteil.
Die anderen Sachen ist mit Eis besser.Wenn du auf nem Campingplatz bist hat man eventuell die Möglichkeit große 2 Lieter Flaschen einzufrieren.das hält länger als Würfel.Die Fische sehr gründlich reinigen und abtrocknen
Gruß Wendeg48


----------



## Sterni01 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fische in Salz Konservieren*



Wendeg48 schrieb:


> Hallo Marius
> Salzen kannst du Heringe problemlos Rezepturen im Rezeptteil.
> Die anderen Sachen ist mit Eis besser.Wenn du auf nem Campingplatz bist hat man eventuell die Möglichkeit große 2 Lieter Flaschen einzufrieren.das hält länger als Würfel.Die Fische sehr gründlich reinigen und abtrocknen
> Gruß Wendeg48



Ich meinte doch keine Eiswürfel, wie du sie die in Cola/Vodka haust !
Sondern eine würfelförmige Kühltruhe !!!! #q


----------



## marius1987 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fische in Salz Konservieren*

vielen Dank für die Antworten ! #h


----------



## Sterni01 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Fische in Salz Konservieren*

Crasheis gibt es hier oben an jeder Tanke !!!


----------

